# Amplificador de 35 W para subwoofer



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 10, 2008)

hola a todos.....ando buscando algun amplificador de unos 35 W masomenos...mas que eso no...que este diceñado para un subwoofer....lo quiero hacer para completar el "home theater" tengo los frontales...los de atras ...los frontales medios...y me falta el sub woofer....sino me quedo sin graves...saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 10, 2008)

Hola adri_ariel_05, te dejo un sub de las características que pedís, a lo mejor te interesa. Incluso está el diseño de la caja.

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 11, 2008)

Te agradesco la información.....ahora si yo quiciese hacer solo el filtro...de grabes...y no el amplificador...porque cosegui uno que me gusto con un STK...como seria..saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 11, 2008)

este es un filtro que entocontre.....y como es de pablin dudo de el....lo entiendo a medias...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm    me faltan algunos conceptos para entendrerlo en su totalidad (estudio electronica)   saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 11, 2008)

Acá te dejo entonces un filtro pasabajos con corte variable y pcb. Se lo colocás antes del amplificador.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok muchas gracias......vos lo hiciste este filtro?...funciona?  cuanto consume...con un transformador de 12+/- y 300mA estara bien? los potes como los tendria que poner? saludos


----------



## juanma (Nov 11, 2008)

Hace el que hice:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/

Anda mas que bien.
Lee el post y salen algunas modificaciones que hice.
Viene con control de frec de corte y volumen (2potenciometros)


----------



## RaFFa (Nov 11, 2008)

((Acá te dejo entonces un filtro pasabajos con corte variable y pcb. Se lo colocás antes del amplificador.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html

Saludos ))



Ese filtro lo realize hace poco y va demasiado bien les paso unas fotitos cuando pueda.va integrado en un recinto atx junto con un amplificador de 100w posteado en el foro como:"amplificador de 100w simple"y tambien va requetebien.
....no digais que esta muy feo ya que todavia soy principiante.tengo solo 16 años.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 13, 2008)

muchas gracias......no te hagas problemas! yo empece igual...cada dia mejoro un poquito..saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 13, 2008)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> ((Acá te dejo entonces un filtro pasabajos con corte variable y pcb. Se lo colocás antes del amplificador.
> 
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html
> 
> ...




...te pregunto una cosa...este fue el que mas me gusto....los potes como tienen que estar? osea cual es la calibracion perfecta..a vos hayas notado cuando lo probaste...saludos


----------



## RaFFa (Nov 14, 2008)

(((...te pregunto una cosa...este fue el que mas me gusto....los potes como tienen que estar? osea cual es la calibracion perfecta..a vos hayas notado cuando lo probaste...saludos)))


depende de para lo que lo quieras usar por eso lo busque con ajuste para la frecuencia de corte asi podras ajustarlo cuando quieras a la frecuencia que quieras el otro pote es el de volumen........(el doble es el de la frecuencia de corte el simple es el del volumen).los dos esquemas con sus respectivos pcb estan en el foro.


pd:todavia nose como acer eso de responder sin tener que copiar y pegar....


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 14, 2008)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> pd:todavia nose como acer eso de responder sin tener que copiar y pegar....



jeje arriba a la derecha de cada mensaje está el botón "citar", tenés que apretár ahí en lugar de "responder" y en el mensaje te van a aparecer los tags correspondientes para referirte a otro mensaje.

Saludos


----------

